# سؤال من زوجه ...



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

[YOUTUBE]WvCLSplXfdw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2010)

اخيرا يا نهيسى الفيديو ظهر  عندى 

جميل اوى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 مارس 2010)

الانبا موسي حكيم بالفعل

ربنا يزيده

وشكرا يا اخونا الحبيب النهيسي علي الفيديو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> اخيرا يا نهيسى الفيديو ظهر  عندى
> 
> جميل اوى
> 
> ...


*شكرا لذوقكك

وكرم مروركم الغالى

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2010)

coptic man قال:


> الانبا موسي حكيم بالفعل
> 
> ربنا يزيده
> 
> ...


*مرور غالى وحبيب

شكرا أخى الكريم

العدرا تبارككم​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 مارس 2010)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرســــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2010)

tota love قال:


> مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرســــــــــــــــــــــى


*شكرااختى الغاليه

الرب يبارك مروركم الغااالى*


----------



## Sad Ro0se (22 مارس 2010)

*فعلا مش رجولة خاااااااالص*
*تسلم بنهنسى*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2010)

rony-79 قال:


> *فعلا مش رجولة خاااااااالص*
> *تسلم بنهنسى*​


*
مرور غالى 


شكرا جدا
العدرا تبارككم
*


----------

